# What's your favorite 10A charger????



## bkspeedo (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm looking at buying some new chargers with these attributes.

Charge 1s-2s lipo at 10A
Built-in Balancer
smallest size possible (same or smaller ThunderPwr 610C)
Voltage cut-off calibration or programmable.
DC input voltage range 11-18V

Please comment on what your using and if it meets or comes close to these requirements.


----------



## bkspeedo (Nov 12, 2007)

16 people have viewed this post and no comments.

Please post what type of charger(s) your using.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

gen ace i mars:thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I was looking for what everyone is using these days myself. ROAR limit is 4.25....My ICE is getting to about 4.19-4.21 ...1S LiPo


----------



## bkspeedo (Nov 12, 2007)

scootr117 said:


> I was looking for what everyone is using these days myself. ROAR limit is 4.25....My ICE is getting to about 4.19-4.21 ...1S LiPo


Looks like the iCharger 106B+ is the best option today. This charger allows you to calibrate the cutoff voltage for big race events and maybe be a little on the plus side for club racing.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

scootr117 said:


> I was looking for what everyone is using these days myself. ROAR limit is 4.25....My ICE is getting to about 4.19-4.21 ...1S LiPo


 
i thought it was 4.22 volts not 4.25 volts.


----------



## bkspeedo (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's the battery rule updated as of May 26th 2011.

8.3.2.5.2 Li-Poly battery maximum charge voltage.
• 1s Li-Poly batteries may be charged to a maximum of 4.25v.
• 2s Li-Poly batteries may be charged to a maximum of 8.50v.
• 3s Li-Poly batteries may be charged to a maximum of 12.75v
• 4s Li-poly batteries may be charged to a maximum of 17.0v.
• 2S LiFe batteries may be charged to a maximum of 7.40v.
• There will be no allowances for overages.


----------

